# How sensitive to situations are little pups?



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

I was diagnosed with breast cancer today (just coming to terms with it - just writing it is therapy in a way - difficult as am only 33, but watched my mother die from breast cancer in her 30s). Anyway - there are other forums for that! My concern is that I wanted a nice big cuddle from Noodle when I got back from hospital, but she kept turning her back on me - and my husband and I have been talking lots and cuddling and she's been really, really naughty - possibly out of anxiety or to get attention? Or am I overreacting and she's just being a normal puppy?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't really know about your question but I'm guessing Noodle must be picking up somethings not right, even it were just because of less attention on her? 

However, I wanted to post to say how saddened I was to read your news and I'm so sorry that this is happening to you. I don't even know you but I do know cancer as I sadly watched my own Mum die early from it. Keep positive and fight it. I'm hoping they have caught it early for you from early screening given your family history. I'm sure there will be lots of support on here for you as well other places. Stay strong!
Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news it must have been a shock. I think Noodle will be able to pick up on the atmosphere between you both and possible think that things dont quiite seem as chilled, Im sure it will be short lived though and your puppy will be there for plenty of cuddles and snuggles. Have they got as far as discussing treatment or am I jumping the gun ...dont fell like you've to dessert us for other forums, can listen to all you can throw and others may have similar experiences. Take lots of care of yourself much love to you your hubby and Noodle x x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh hun, i am so sorry to hear that - your little dog possibly senses somethings going on .... always remember our family dog when i was at home was very sensitive to situations - he knew when things weren't right! As a puppy as well little Noodle has been used to all of your attention and is possibly very jealous of the cuddles you are having with your husband obviously not knowing why! Lotsa hugs to you :hug: xxx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry about my post (below). I did not mean it to sound as insincere as it reads this morning having reread it. Please accept my sincerest apology I had intended my message to offer support and comfort instead of being curt and possibly hurtful. My intent was genuine and if i have offended you I am very sorry.

Please take care of yourself
Love
Liz
xx 

My prayers are with you. Not much more i can say other than i am sorry this has happened to you. 

This may be completely ridiculous but I read somewhere once that dogs can smell cancer!!! You will need to google this to get exact details. Maybe Noodle can smell your cancer and/or was just able to 'smell' you mood - not sure if they can actually do this either but it is always said they can smell fear.

Take care of yourself
Love
Liz
xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

No advice, just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news. Sending hugs and best wishes your way, and hope Noodle is back to herself in the near future. Keep strong xxxxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Newbie said:


> I was diagnosed with breast cancer today (just coming to terms with it - just writing it is therapy in a way - difficult as am only 33, but watched my mother die from breast cancer in her 30s). Anyway - there are other forums for that!


We'll listen and support you through this if you want us too and little Noodle will help as well. They are great at wagging their little tails, hugging up and providing a break from the stresses and strains of life. You've got to be feeling stressed and anxious at the moment and I'm pretty sure they can sense it in all kinds of ways but Noodle will adjust and be a great companion and friend. Big hug from me and Flo.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

And big hugs from the Sharples family too. Why does this always happen to the good ones? But glad you shared this with us all as we are here to support you, your family and little Noodle through it.

Harri


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news. I do think dogs pick up on the vibes you are giving off but am sure Noodle will be there to give you lots of cuddles and keep you going when you need it.

Hope that they can get you treated quickly and as other people have said, this may be a cockapoo forum but we are all still here for you if you want to talk.

x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your news  But how brave to be able to type it on the day you've found out. My fingers are firmly crossed that you will have a possitive outcome.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear your sad news. Noodle may sense that you've been a bit distracted and is playing up for attention or it may just be a normal puppy behaviour. Either way I'm sure that she will help to keep you grounded and cheer you up during the times ahead. X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Newbie I'm so sad for you and glad you shared it with us- I expect most of us have been affected by someone close to us who have had cancer (both of my parents). Good luck to you on your journey to recovery. I expect Noodle was attention seeking and will soon be cuddling you again soon. Sounds like you have supportive hubby too.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i am so sorry for your news, my Gran unfortunately died for breast cancer, but treatments are improving all the time so positive thinking *hugs from me and the girls*

you have taking in alto of news in one day, this is a hole new range of emotion for noodle to sense, she will come round. animals are fantastic soothers for this kind of thing. just treat her as normal, she will come round go out a nice long walk.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I am sorry, Newbie. My younger sister had breast cancer in her mid thirties and is in remission still, over 5 years later.

I wish you all the best in your treatment and recovery. I am sure Noodle will end up being a great comfort and distraction for you.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Newbie said:


> I was diagnosed with breast cancer today (just coming to terms with it - just writing it is therapy in a way - difficult as am only 33, but watched my mother die from breast cancer in her 30s). Anyway - there are other forums for that! My concern is that I wanted a nice big cuddle from Noodle when I got back from hospital, but she kept turning her back on me - and my husband and I have been talking lots and cuddling and she's been really, really naughty - possibly out of anxiety or to get attention? Or am I overreacting and she's just being a normal puppy?


On the one hand news that you have cancer is a devastating blow and not what anyone wants to hear, on the other hand it is a starting point to be able to proactively do something about it. Not only is Noodle probably puzzled by the new body language at home but so will most of the people that you know, friends and family a like. The journey to recovery can be a lonely one, not only for you but also for your hubby as others sometimes struggle to walk beside you and allow you to be real with both with the highs and the lows of emotions as you travel along. Noodle may not have been there for a cuddle when you needed her today but she will not judge you or neglect you but will just take you as you are day by day. 
Personally I am more than happy to listen to the telling of your story, the good bits AND the rough bits, I'm sure your illness and Noodle will have equal measure of both.

I wish you all the strength, love and drive that you need for this next chapter in your life.

Hugs Julia


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

No advice as I haven't got a puppy yet but just wanted to say that you sound such a brave and loving person and I wish you well in every sense of the word-love and positive thoughts to you all x


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Im sure that Noodle will sense the upset in your family at the moment,its such a pity dogs cant talk......but...tails wag,noses sniff tears,paws touch and their eyes say it all..
Im so sorry to hear your news life sucks at times.Big hugs coming from my house to all in yours.xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wanted to say we are so sorry to hear your news and wish you well for the future. Our last dog could sense different emotions in our house so maybe Noodle can too.

Take care

Love Ali and Madeleine XX


----------



## CockapooNana (May 21, 2011)

I've been faithfully following this site since Oct. when my daughter adopted a 4 month old cockapoo. Your message compelled me to write. I just want to tell you that I have many friends who are leading happy, healthy, productive lives 10, 15, 20 or more years after their cancer diagnoses. Your little Noodle probably senses something is different and doesn't understand what is going on. My poodles were always very perceptive to changes. He will be fine and will be a great comfort to you as you undergo treatment to beat the disease.

It's nice that you have an anonymous site where you can vent your feelings and also get helpful puppy tips. I join with all your "cockapoo friends" in sending you comfoting thoughts and healing wishes.
CockapooNana


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this. 
It is true that there are dogs that can smell cancer. some can even detect it before modern medicine. I hope and pray for you that it is caught early. 
Noodle is likely picking up on your mood. Stay strong. 
Love and hugs


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and any time you need to vent or scream, or get some words of encouragement, I know I, and many many others are here for you!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of your kind words. Yesterday was a shock to say the least. I could rattle on, but I don't want to take over this forum!

Noodle was a source of comfort today. I had an MRI scan, but we went for a walk on the beach beforehand (first time on the beach! I think she was a bit curious as to what the sea was, but the waves were too big to try and encourage her to have her first swim!) and then she sat in the park opposite the hospital keeping my husband entertained while I was in the scanner. We've had lots of cuddles and she's been licking my tears dry!

Seriously, thank you so, so much for your words...

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lovely noodle! I am glad she is a source of comfort for you today. and despite the MRI ( i have had many myself...not a pleasant time) it sounds like the rest of your day was just lovely. 
A noodle sure is better than kleenex! don;t worry about taking over the forum, like we all said if you need it we are all here.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think that's what all the Cockapoo hair is for - to soak up tears, whenever needed. I'm reall sorry to hear your news and I am positive that Noodle is going to be a big help to you from here on in. Best of luck with everything, and as everyone else has said, don't feel you can't talk about non-Cockapoo stuff on here too. 

I am sure Mrs Stevo is right - I think research is been performed into dogs using their sense of smell to find cancers, but equally, I think dogs are very sensitive to change and to our moods, so it could be any one of those that has affected Noodle. Whichever it is, she'll settle down x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Glad Noodle came through for you- I expect she will be a big support to both you and hubby.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So sad to read your bad news. Maybe Noodle was picking up on the shock you must be feeling, I expect she'll adjust and be there for lots of cuddles.

Breast cancer is one of those with a good recovery rate these days - I send lots of good wishes and love to you and your family. Keep positive. xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you had a lovely day otheriwse and that Noodle could keep your husband busy.Hope your results are positive, you'll have to continue to post as we'll all want to know how you are getting on.Noodles going to do a great job of keeping you busy,smiling and entertained x x


----------

